# RABBITS



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Can anyone point me in direction of a few rabbits.I have no places to rabbit hunt anymore.I live close to Cleveland any help appreciated.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The Ladue reservoir public hunting areas have some rabbits. There are a lot of different areas there with different habitats. Get the public hunting area map from the Div. of Wildlife website and match it up with aerial photos on Google Earth and you'll find some good rabbit brush. Some areas are better than others. Just have to get out there and find em!


----------

